

Microsoft: We won’t charge a used-game fee, but third parties can - marcieoum
http://venturebeat.com/2013/06/06/much-ado-about-no-fee-no-fee-to-trade-in-and-resell-games-on-xbox-one/

======
jamesjguthrie
Alright. Still a bit confusing but we will eventually get used to it.

